# irish family moving to oz



## irish family move to oz (Sep 12, 2010)

:cheer2:Hi guys,

we have wanted to move to Australia for the last 4 years but we kept putting it off. Now we have decided to are going! So we are meeting a work sponsor on wed night and will be getting a lot of info about what kind of visa etc. We are only just starting our journey and i will post as much as i can for you all to read !
So today im on google searching for info on schools, as we have 2 children. age 2 & 6. I will post more info on thursday as soon as i have the meeting. Im really looking forward to it now. I know I wont be moving from Ireland until next summer at least but the excitement of our new journey has begun.
If you have any information or advice it would be great. We have never been to Oz so maybe some advice on areas for us to go to would be great.!
thanks:cheer2:


----------



## QueenBeesWax (Sep 12, 2010)

Hiya

We moved to the Gold Coast in Queensland in June 2008 from NZ. Have you got any idea where in Australia you would like to move to? It's very vast.

I find the Gold Coast suits our needs temperature wise. Wellington doesn't get too hot even in summer so we don't cope with extreme heat very well, and the Gold Coast is probably one of the few places in Aussie that doesn't have alot of extreme temperatures. We rarely get above 35 degs during summer and during winter the day time temperature is around 19-20 deg. During the night in winter it can get down to around 8 deg, summer night time would be around 18-20+ The humidity is a killer though, but you do get use to it.

Other States like Melbourne and Sydney get very cold in winter (it snows), and really really hot in summer. Melbourne can quite often get to 40+ deg.

Cheers


----------



## irish family move to oz (Sep 12, 2010)

:cheer2::cheer2:

Hi Oueen Bees Wax!!

We are not sure where we are heading to at all. It will depend on my husbands job offer i suppose. We will know more about where we will be heading once we go to this meeting on wed night !
The people we are meeting here will let us know about my husbands job offer, visa, house, school etc.

The Gold Coast does sound beautiful, are you happy with your move? and do you get home sick at all?


----------



## QueenBeesWax (Sep 12, 2010)

Yes we are happy with our move, and wished we had done it sooner rather than later. We have three children who were 5yrs, 9yrs and 11yrs when we moved. To be honest they were super excited until all the furniture was getting packed up. Then they changed their minds and said they didn't want to go. They were so unhappy when we first arrived, I think they probably cried themselves to sleep for the first 2 weeks. Me and hubby were gutted, and thought OMG what the hell have we done, ripped our children from their country and their friends. But they eventually bounced back. It was hardest for the older one, and he's a boy. From talking to other ex pats with boys around the same age or older, the theme seems to be same, they don't seem to cope as well as girls, and takes them longer to settle.

It's been just over 2 yrs now, and my son has just started to settle. I ended up taking him back home for a trip after being here 6 months, to try and settle him down. Took him when the weather was absolutely crap, freezing, hailing, windy, raining the whole time! We went for a week, he went and saw his old friends, who he realised were so jealous because he was living on the Gold Coast. He didn't ask to go back home after that. But I could still see he was a bit lost, especially with tryng to find really good friends. Probably only the last few months he seems to be OK about everything now.

My husband got really homesick and he's only just started to settle too. His mother is really old, which doesn't help, but he has 5 brothers down in Sydney, so that seems to help a little.

I personally, had quite a big culture shock. Surprising because the Kiwis and Aussies pretty much talk the same language, or that's what I thought until I came here. Culturally we are quite different though. It's like things are quite similar, but then really different, it's hard to explain. Sometimes I think they're quite backward, haha. Coming from Ireland, you would probably think that our accents sound the same, but we say our vowels totally different, so half the time Aussies are talking to me, and I can't understand what they're saying! Even now, after 2 years I sometimes have trouble. We were getting a burger last week, and the girl at the counter said something to me (In English!), and I couldn't understand what she was saying, I kept turning to my hubby and saying "what did she say", it was quite funny, but can be frustrating.

Like when you go into the shop, they give you something and you say thank you. Instead of you're welcome. They say "no dramas", or "too easy"! First time I heard it, I thought WTF! And then when they're talking at the end of the sentence they add a "but". So, "I went to the shop but...", and I'm like "but what?" Cos we say "I went to the shop aye?" LOL. And not all the shops have eftpos either, so I'm not use to carrying around cash. There's also alot more red tape than I'm used to. NZ is more British, and Aussie is more Americanised. So at schools, in 35 deg heat, the kids MUST wear closed in leather shoes, in case something happens, and they get sued. See we don't generally sue people back in NZ, so that's hard to get your head around.

But I find the Aussies tend to be alot more friendly and easy going than Kiwis, we're alot more reserved, and we were welcomed by lots of people in our street when we moved in. I will be standing in the supermarket line, and people just start talking randomly to you, so I love that, cos I'm quite outgoing too. My husband is really shy, so he finds it a bit off putting sometimes.

We're only 15 mins drive from Surfers Paradise, and in summer we go to the beach all the time which is great, they're very family friendly here, heaps of parks with free BBQ's, and in the weekends, you see lots of families out together enjoying themselves in the sun.


----------



## irish family move to oz (Sep 12, 2010)

QueenBeesWax said:


> Yes we are happy with our move, and wished we had done it sooner rather than later. We have three children who were 5yrs, 9yrs and 11yrs when we moved. To be honest they were super excited until all the furniture was getting packed up. Then they changed their minds and said they didn't want to go. They were so unhappy when we first arrived, I think they probably cried themselves to sleep for the first 2 weeks. Me and hubby were gutted, and thought OMG what the hell have we done, ripped our children from their country and their friends. But they eventually bounced back. It was hardest for the older one, and he's a boy. From talking to other ex pats with boys around the same age or older, the theme seems to be same, they don't seem to cope as well as girls, and takes them longer to settle.
> 
> It's been just over 2 yrs now, and my son has just started to settle. I ended up taking him back home for a trip after being here 6 months, to try and settle him down. Took him when the weather was absolutely crap, freezing, hailing, windy, raining the whole time! We went for a week, he went and saw his old friends, who he realised were so jealous because he was living on the Gold Coast. He didn't ask to go back home after that. But I could still see he was a bit lost, especially with tryng to find really good friends. Probably only the last few months he seems to be OK about everything now.
> 
> ...


that sounds fantastic !
Living here in Ireland, its such a beautiful Country. But right now, the recession, job losses, weather etc, its not good. We decided 4 years ago, Australia was for us, but with my husbands Job and having another child we were so busy and moving so quickly we let our dream pass us by. Now since my husband has been made redundant we feel now is the right time for the move. our children are 6 & 2 so i guess they are at the right age also !
Im hope that when we move out, my husband will be working away, I can continue my own Business and the kids can start school.
I know I wont be moving until at least May but fingers crossed all will go well.
I do know with the job offer my husband got, he has to go to Oz for 6 months before they Sponsor him, which means ill be here with the children, which ill find very hard. But if it has to be done then we have to do it i guess !
as regards to schooling.
Do you know what age they make their holy communion? 
and what school have you decided on? I have been on google and some sites are suggesting private schools? as they are cheaper? but i really dont mind Public School at all !!
thanks for all your advice, your really making this experience for us, so much more fun !!!!!!


----------



## QueenBeesWax (Sep 12, 2010)

I wouldn't have a clue about Holey Communion, in fact I don't even know what it is? Sorry. I'm assuming you are Catholic, and there are alot of private Catholic schools around. I think they range in price for $1000 a year to "OMG I have to mortgage the house", haha.

My kids go to a State school and it seems OK. Our kids start school in NZ when they turn 5yrs old. Over here they don't start until they're 6yrs. So my 5yr did 6 months of Year 1 in NZ, then came here and had to go back to Prep, which sucked!

So in NZ, when they're 3-4yrs they go to free kindergarten to prepare them for school, learn how to hold a pencil, write their name etc. Then they go to school at 5yrs, and finish in Year 13.

In Aussie, they can go to kindergarten but it's not free. Then when they're 5yrs, they go into Prep, which is in a normal school but fenced off, but it's like first year of kindergarten back in NZ, they don't really do much. When my daughter started in Year 1 in Aussie she could already read (from being in NZ) but there were Aussie kids in her class that didn't even know how to hold a pencil, didn't know the alphabet and couldn't write their names. 

Well this is in Queensland, all States are different. Then when they're 6yrs they start Year 1. But they can only start Year 1 if they turned 5 from June the previous year until December the previous year, otherwise I think they have to start the next year. I find it all very confusing, and so do most Kiwis, LOL. They also only go to Year 12 over here. But I think New South Wales is different, because they start school earlier as I know their Year 12 students are a year older than in Queensland.

All States are like their own little countries practically! They all have their own number plates on the cars, different prices for car registration etc. Car rego is really expensive I find, we have a Holden Commodore 6 cylinder and it's about $750 a year, plus insurance. Back in NZ, it's only about $200 a year. So that was a major shock! But petrol is cheaper here than back home, about $1.12 a litre, compared to about $1.60 back in NZ. We also don't have Warrant of Fitness in Queensland, you just have a Safety Certificate when you buy or sell. In NZ we have to have a WOF done every 6 months to make sure your car is safe to drive. But I'm pretty sure in NSW they have Warrants every year.

They also have lots of creepy crawlies, which we're not use to! Snakes, giant spiders that freak you out! We don't have any of those back home it's too cold.


----------



## irish family move to oz (Sep 12, 2010)

oh snakes & spiders are not good !!
Here in ireland, for our car we pay Tax , Insurance and we have to NCT our car also ! Kind of like the warrent of fitness.
its very expensive to run a car here in ireland!

Schooling sounds so confusing !!! My daughter has done 3 years of school here and she is still only 6 ! so im guessing she will be way ahead when she starts in Oz? 
I will more then likely start the kids in State School. I may ask if she could make her communion here before she leave!

Im looking forward to our meeting now wed night, it wont come fast enough!, Im already pricing flights and checking rental costs in Perth. But I may not even be going to Perth!
There is so much to do isnt there? between birth certs,marriage certs,passports,school reports,doctors reports etc haha where do i start !

did you get sponsorship? or a visa? to move out to oz?


----------



## irish family move to oz (Sep 12, 2010)

DannyCoyles :
I havent a clue how to pm or anything lol
but thank you for your info. I need all i can get at the moment!
where abouts in Ireland were you? and have you adopted well since your move?
tell me a bit about your move,plans, etc if you dont mind.
thanks so much for your help !


----------



## sabfrance (Sep 9, 2010)

irish family move to oz said:


> DannyCoyles :
> I havent a clue how to pm or anything lol
> but thank you for your info. I need all i can get at the moment!
> where abouts in Ireland were you? and have you adopted well since your move?
> ...



Hi there.

You're making a great choice by moving to Australia. I lived there for over 15 years, had a lot of fun, made lifetime friends and will retire there one day...

While there are many places to live that will provide great lifestyles, the main cities for jobs are Sydney, Melbourne and Brisbane - so your choice may be determined by availability... we all have to make a buck! Ultimately, I guess it depends on the type of work the main breadwinner does.

You will have no problem with your catholic beliefs. There are many schools/groups catering for all religions - and there is no tension between religions. Australians are simply too laid back to get hung up on such things. They are much more likely to be concerned with what football, (read "Australian Rules"or Rugby - not soccer), team you support than religion or skin colour.

Living in Ireland now, you may have a preference for a more moderate climate. Melbourne is a good comparison, (and the snow doesn't fall in the city or your back yard - only in the mountains).

Melbourne also has a great "soul", Sydney has a great harbour, Brisbane has great weather... so, your options all come with great upside.

After WW2 many Greek and Italian's settled. Consequently, there are many great restaurants and Greek/Italian food is as common as the ubiquitous UK curry/kabarb. Don't worry, you'll get used to it...

Irish people residing in Australia enjoy a good reputation as being fun, easy going and friendly. I know this is stereo-typing but it is how Australians view your lot!

So, jump on a plane, get a house to live in, buy a barbecue and at the first chance invite your neighbours over. You''ll have a friend base within 10 minutes, (might not hurt to have a few beers int he fridge too)!

Enjoy, you won't look back.




Tip: Don't call Australia and Australians Oz or Ozzies. They hate it.


----------



## sabfrance (Sep 9, 2010)

irish family move to oz said:


> DannyCoyles :
> I havent a clue how to pm or anything lol
> but thank you for your info. I need all i can get at the moment!
> where abouts in Ireland were you? and have you adopted well since your move?
> ...




Some tips:

- Don't bring your car - prices are low in AU.

- Get your kids in to swimming lessons asap. Beach life is engrained in Australia.

- Weigh up the cost of moving your effects with the cost of new stuff in Australia. If you want websites where you can check prices let me know, (I mean for electronics/furntiure/white goods, etc).

- Don't arrive just before Christmas. It is the most emotionally trying time when you've moved. Jan/Feb is better... that way you'll have time to settle in before you start missing family/friends at Christmas - and you'll land in summer!


----------



## irish family move to oz (Sep 12, 2010)

Sabfrance:
oh wow i better not say oz anymore then ! learned something new today !!!

thank you for your advice !! 
My husband will be working full time as an electrician. Melbourne & Sydney keeps popping up !

We are not practicing catholics as such, we are asking about holy communion as our daughter will be recieveing this in ireland next year ! so we were deciding wether to do it before we leave ireland!

The lifestyle sounds fantastic, and everyone i speak with have all positive things to say about Australia. Even us Irish have a good name hahaha !

thanks for your kind words and do keep in touch! and also anymore advice would be great !

im sure ill be asking lots of questions over the comming months !


----------



## irish family move to oz (Sep 12, 2010)

Sabfrance:

thank you, we will sell our cars here before we go !
and i will get them in swimming lessons asap here !!

I plan on moving in the summer june july of 2011. 
but that all depends on visas etc !

fingers crossed !


----------



## sabfrance (Sep 9, 2010)

irish family move to oz said:


> Sabfrance:
> 
> thank you, we will sell our cars here before we go !
> and i will get them in swimming lessons asap here !!
> ...




Summer of Jun/Jun 2011...lol...you'll get used to living in an upside down world...that's winter in Australia. 

Electrician - he'll find work easily. The best website for jobs is SEEK - Australia's no. 1 jobs, employment, career and recruitment site.

Try Melbourne or Brisbane. Sydney is expensive. I'd vote for Melbourne but I am biaised.

Contact me by private message if at some point you want more detailed tips, (skype/phone/email).


----------



## QueenBeesWax (Sep 12, 2010)

If you can try and and open a bank account before you come over. It should be simple enough, I managed to open a London one in NZ years ago. You will then just have to pick up your eftpos card when you arrive. 

You will need 100 points of ID for quite a few things, rental accommodation, opening bank accounts etc. Different ID's are worth different numbers of points. You will especially need it for a rental, bank accounts, can't remember what else at the moment.

Like the other poster said, definately swimming lessons, first thing we did is put the kids in Little Nippers here on the Gold Coast, i.e. the Surf Club.

You will love it here, and everyone loves the Irish!


----------



## sabfrance (Sep 9, 2010)

irish family move to oz said:


> Sabfrance:
> 
> thank you, we will sell our cars here before we go !
> and i will get them in swimming lessons asap here !!
> ...




If shopping for houses/flats to buy/rent, the best sites are:

www.domain.com.au
Real Estate, Property, Land and Homes for Sale, lease and rent - realestate.com.au
www.realestateview.com.au


I don't know if you've already found these on google but when you don't know a place I find that often google search results don't make any sense.


.


----------



## sabfrance (Sep 9, 2010)

QueenBeesWax said:


> If you can try and and open a bank account before you come over. It should be simple enough, I managed to open a London one in NZ years ago. You will then just have to pick up your eftpos card when you arrive.
> 
> You will need 100 points of ID for quite a few things, rental accommodation, opening bank accounts etc. Different ID's are worth different numbers of points. You will especially need it for a rental, bank accounts, can't remember what else at the moment.
> 
> ...




Its totally unfair how the Irish just breeze in to the status of being fun...


----------



## QueenBeesWax (Sep 12, 2010)

Cheap furniture: Super A-Mart, The biggest range of furniture and bedding. Always the lowest price guaranteed. The best stock availability in the industry Come in and take a look!
We even have Ikea: IKEA | Welcome to IKEA Australia
Fantastic Furniture - Home

Appliances etc: Harvey Norman Australia | Your Specialist in Electrical, Computers, Furniture and Bedding
Home Page | Domayne - Furniture, Bedding & Homewares
Freedom furniture and homewares
The Good Guys - Homepage


----------



## QueenBeesWax (Sep 12, 2010)

sabfrance said:


> Its totally unfair how the Irish just breeze in to the status of being fun...



haha but they are!


----------



## irish family move to oz (Sep 12, 2010)

sabfrance said:


> Summer of Jun/Jun 2011...lol...you'll get used to living in an upside down world...that's winter in Australia.
> 
> Electrician - he'll find work easily. The best website for jobs is SEEK - Australia's no. 1 jobs, employment, career and recruitment site.
> 
> ...


thanks so much for your advice !
My husband is meeting people with a job offer wed night and ill know more about where they are based etc. I will let you know and then you can tell me what you think !!! ill be lost from all the information haha!

ill check out that site right away
thank you:clap2:


----------



## irish family move to oz (Sep 12, 2010)

Thanks Queen Bee!!

us irish are all about enjoying life, having fun!
thank you for the advice on the bank account.
ill look into that.
kids will be starting swimming lessons next week !!
this is a great start haha!


----------



## vr6 (Nov 24, 2009)

*Irish family wanting to move to Australia.*

Hi everybody,

I love this site, it's great.
My family & I after two years of deep thought have decided a move to Australia from Ireland is for Us.
I'M 34 my other half is 33, we have two young boy's 10 & 11.
My trade is painting & decorating & the misses is a personal trainer/fitness instructor.
The thing is, because I have know proof of my skill's we're finding it very hard to get a visa.
And would appreciate any advice on this & how we can get started on our move to Australia.

Thanks
Liam & family.


----------



## irish family move to oz (Sep 12, 2010)

vr6 said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> I love this site, it's great.
> My family & I after two years of deep thought have decided a move to Australia from Ireland is for Us.
> ...


Hi Liam,
first of all congrats on ur big move ! we are at the same stage as you,
my husband is meeting with a potential sponsor wed night,
once he goes to this meeting ill know more, but i think if he accepts this offer, he will go to oz for 6 months on a working holiday visa and then hope the job will sponsor me and the kids to come out to australia then.
But i will know more once to meet these people wed night. i have no idea who im going to see to be honest !!!
where are you from yourself Liam?


----------



## vr6 (Nov 24, 2009)

*Irish family wanting to move to Australia.*

Hi thanks,

We are from Andersonstown in west Belfast &
we've been doing our homework now for the last 2 years now.
We started sending out e-mails to potential employer's in the fitness
industry with some good feed back,
they more or less said they would give Trisha a job in the morning if Trisha lived in Australia,
but they couldn't justify sponsoring Trisha when Australia is coming down with personal trainer's & fitness instructors.

I have yet to send out cv's myself because I've no proof of my skill's in painting & decorating, but finger's crossed we might get the help from this forum & hopefully we can be pointed in the right direction. Let us know how ya's get on, on Wednesday.

Liam


----------



## Cavan man (Aug 16, 2010)

Hi Liam
I was like yourself with no papers, but i applied for a skilled work visa and all i had to do was have x amount of work experience. 5 years i think. Letters from employers. The TRA in Australia approved it and that was the hardest part except for the waiting. Applied in December 07 and got visa 2 weeks ago. Going to Brisbane 1st week in Nov. Any questions dont be afraid to ask. I am married with 4 year old daughter if it make any difference.


----------



## irish family move to oz (Sep 12, 2010)

Cavan Man: 
mu husband has all his papers etc, is fully qualified. This place (WHOEVER THEY ARE) are offering him work in Australia. He has to work there for 6 months and then if they are happ ywith him, they will offer him sponsorship and then we can follow out there, thats my idea of it anyhow !!
does this sound similar to your experience and it took 3 years for you to get your visa?
also do you think it will be as long for us? 
sorry about all the questions !


----------



## irish family move to oz (Sep 12, 2010)

vr6 said:


> Hi thanks,
> 
> We are from Andersonstown in west Belfast &
> we've been doing our homework now for the last 2 years now.
> ...


Liam:
i hope you get what your looking for from this site !
i will let you know how i get on wed night
i just hope the plans i have in my head are what is gonna happen?
i hate to be waiting months and months for a visa application to go through  
im hoping to be gone from ireland in june / july 2011
fingers crossed !


----------



## DannyCoyles (Feb 22, 2010)

Hi


I apologies if I repeat any info you have read before but this is our story.
I am from Portstewart and my wife is from Poleglass, my mother in-laws family are originally from Anderstown (Owens)

We moved from just over 2 years ago with our son who was just under a year old. No problem for him at all. I have a lot of family here which did help a bit as we had somewhere to stay for the first few weeks, but we got a rental no problem and with a bit of borrowed furniture we setup home and started our new life. I was lucky and found work straight away and so did my wife. I have changed jobs twice since then, getting closer to home each time but my wife has been in the same job since we came here. Within about 2 months we paid a deposit on a block of land and picked our house to build. The process of buying land and getting your own house build is very easy compared to Ireland. There are display homes from about 20 builders with various floor plans and facades to choose from and they will always change something if you don’t like it anyway. So rather than buy an established house we build the one we wanted where we wanted. One of the great things about here is the choice of housing and location, all depends on budget. We stretched ourselves a bit to get what we wanted but this is our first home as we only rented since getting married in Ireland so we made up for lost time and went straight for the dream home. We have been in it 3 months now and couldn’t be happier.

We find people friendly and have got to know some of our neighbours but for being here 2 years we haven’t met anyone that we could call friends. Partly because there are about 30 of my family here and we don’t get time to socialise and partly because we have been putting everything into getting our house that we haven’t had the money to socialise, but that’s our fault and not a reflection on the cost of activities as things are very reasonable. But now that we are settled we will work on getting to know people. The development that we bought in has a community website to make contact with fellow residents and we are getting a private residents club with 25m swimming pool and a gym etc so that will be good when its finished in 2 years time. A lot of people make friends through Schools and sporting activities but our son isn’t at school yet so don’t have that avenue. 

Talking about schools there are Catholic schools in all areas as far as I can see. They are semi private; fees are generally between $600 - $1200 per year. Which is good. We are currently going through the debate as to send our son to the Catholic primary school which is about 5-10 minute drive depending on traffic or the state primary school which is 2 minute walk, within our development. There are countless arguments about the differences between the two and some people don’t bother as the Catholic schools don’t do the sacraments with the children it’s through your own church. But they do teach about prayer and preparation for the sacraments etc. Our families at home don’t understand why we are debating it and not just sending him to the Catholic school as we wouldn’t question it if we were at home but its different when you are here. 

So with Holy Communion it is done and is a very big deal in your local church, just done as part of the mass not a separate ceremony as the church community is a big thing. We found more people are dedicated to going to Mass here than at home. Children and teenagers are happy and willing to go and are not being dragged along but the service is a lot more relaxed and enjoyable. Easter is a great time here not only in the church. We get Good Friday off rather then the Tuesday which makes it feel more of a religious holiday; the whole place shuts down on Good Friday. So if you are worried about the religious side of things don’t be. Religion is an important part of many peoples lives but what religion you are matters to no one. Which is why we left Northern Ireland in the first place. Everything is taken care of and for us is a lot more fun.

Aside from that slightly serious stuff this is a great place. There is endless things to do some of which are not advertised so you find out from other people what is good to go. We have found good places that people who were born here have never herd of. There is a lot to do for free like enjoy the beaches and parks with free or cheap BBQ facilities, just bring your own food a ball and make you own fun in the sun. lol. But in Melbourne especially there are so many major attractions like all the major sporting events, tennis, F1, Supercars, bikes etc along with all the major music events, everyone has been here. But it’s the simple things that make me happiest like driving home in 35 degrees heat with the window down and music up thinking that I can’t believe we are living in Australia that makes it all worthwhile. We do work hard for what we have but for the most part of the year there is good weather to enjoy your days off. 

It has been hard at times don’t get me wrong and like I said before we made it harder on our finances than we needed to. But I would do it all over again and never want to go back. I don’t even think my wife would go back a she has a big family that she misses a lot. We have our second on the way and this has very quickly become home. Not that we had a bad childhood ourselves but I don’t want our Children growing up with all the political tension that we did. A lot of people would agree that Ireland is probably the most scenic place in the world and I grew up in a seaside town nicer that any in Australia but the entire package on offer here tips the balance for me.

I only know what areas in Melbourne we liked, we chose to move to a new development in the South East called Lyndhurst. There are some really nice but older inner city suburbs and then a lot that we didn’t like a bit further out, then the newer areas a bit further out again. Depends a lot on where you will be working, how long you are willing to travel to work. The Mornington area of Victoria which just falls outside the Melbourne Metropolitan area is great, on the coast so expensive and about 1 hour into the city at least, but if you work is not city based and pays enough then its not a problem. My advice would be to see where you are going to be located job wise first and there will be heaps of recommendations on what areas are good for your needs. Like distance to work, schools, public transport and budget. 

I have probably said enough, sorry for going on a bit. But all the best with your relocation and if you end up in Melbourne I would be more than happy to give my opinion on anything.

Good luck

Danny.


----------



## irish family move to oz (Sep 12, 2010)

Danny:

thank you so much!
i loved reading your story and congrats on baby no 2 !
Melbourne sounds perfect ! Thank god the meeting is tomorrow night,
i couldnt sleep all night last night thinking about it, and im shattered today now !
i guess its all the excitement of everything.
did you have to become a citizen before you purchased your land and built your house?
That is what we would like to do also.
Sure we wouldnt have the opportunity here in ireland, its too expensive and as you said, its so much easier in Australia.

School wise, i think now ill send the kids to state school. Especially if the communion etc is done throught the church !

I will google your area of Melbourne now and have a look around. But from speaking with eyeryone this seems to be the place to go for us! lets hope his job offer is here !!

thank you so much


----------



## vr6 (Nov 24, 2009)

*Irish family wanting to move to Australia.*



irish family move to oz said:


> Liam:
> i hope you get what your looking for from this site !
> i will let you know how i get on wed night
> i just hope the plans i have in my head are what is gonna happen?
> ...


Thanks very much, we hope so to & I hope the planes you have in Ur head work out,
and are better than ya's expected fingers crossed.
Liam


----------



## vr6 (Nov 24, 2009)

Cavan man said:


> Hi Liam
> I was like yourself with no papers, but i applied for a skilled work visa and all i had to do was have x amount of work experience. 5 years i think. Letters from employers. The TRA in Australia approved it and that was the hardest part except for the waiting. Applied in December 07 and got visa 2 weeks ago. Going to Brisbane 1st week in Nov. Any questions dont be afraid to ask. I am married with 4 year old daughter if it make any difference.


Hi Cavan man,
I feel a bit silly calling ya that lol. Congrats on getting Ur visa's I'm sure ya's can't wait. My friend is living in Brisbane & loving it, it sound's great.
About TRA, they asses Ur skills don't they ? I would luv to know more about that. If ya don't mind I have a few question's for ya, I'm still trying to get used to the forum. Talk soon slán.
Liam


----------



## vr6 (Nov 24, 2009)

*Irish family wanting to move to Australia.*



DannyCoyles said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> I apologies if I repeat any info you have read before but this is our story.
> ...


Hi Danny,
Liam here from west Belfast not to fare from where Ur wife lived. Just read Ur post & it sound's amazing it really does sound like a dream come true, building Ur own home & stuff. It just proves if ya put Ur mined to it, it really can happen. Me & the misses and our two boys are trying to get out to Australia, just hope it all works out for Us. And I fully agree with you when you said it's great to git away from the political tension, our two boys are 10 & 12 and as a parent's we just want the best for our children so finger's crossed.
Liam & family


----------



## Cavan man (Aug 16, 2010)

irish family move to oz said:


> Cavan Man:
> mu husband has all his papers etc, is fully qualified. This place (WHOEVER THEY ARE) are offering him work in Australia. He has to work there for 6 months and then if they are happ ywith him, they will offer him sponsorship and then we can follow out there, thats my idea of it anyhow !!
> does this sound similar to your experience and it took 3 years for you to get your visa?
> also do you think it will be as long for us?
> sorry about all the questions !


No i do not have to go out for 6 months or anything like that. I just applied for that visa 3 years ago when i seen it in some of the Sunday papers. If they have work for him i presume its ok. Just a pity he has to go for 6 months. Long tome for him and yourself to be away. Maybe after a few weeks they could offer him sponsorship.


----------



## Cavan man (Aug 16, 2010)

vr6 said:


> Hi Cavan man,
> I feel a bit silly calling ya that lol. Congrats on getting Ur visa's I'm sure ya's can't wait. My friend is living in Brisbane & loving it, it sound's great.
> About TRA, they asses Ur skills don't they ? I would luv to know more about that. If ya don't mind I have a few question's for ya, I'm still trying to get used to the forum. Talk soon slán.
> Liam


No problem Liam.
Any questions fire away. Just to let you know i used an agent for my whole application so it makes it a bit easier. They tell you what to get and when to get it. It costs a bit but at least its peace of mind. They told me they would not submit my application if they thought i wouldn't get it. When you send them something they check that its ok before they submit it. My advice would be get cracking on it as soon as possible as you can see how long mine took. Any questions just ask.
Tom.


----------



## QueenBeesWax (Sep 12, 2010)

Come to the Gold Coast, LOL, this is where I live:

http://www.outrigger.com/images/postcard/photos/gold-coast-l.jpg

http://www.cheapholidayaccommodation.com/images/location/514_full.jpg

This is our local Mall
http://www.goldcoast.me/images/pacific_fair_01.jpg

http://www.holidayhouses4rent.com/images/gold-coast-holiday-rentals.jpg


----------



## DannyCoyles (Feb 22, 2010)

vr6 said:


> Hi Danny,
> Liam here from west Belfast not to fare from where Ur wife lived. Just read Ur post & it sound's amazing it really does sound like a dream come true, building Ur own home & stuff. It just proves if ya put Ur mined to it, it really can happen. Me & the misses and our two boys are trying to get out to Australia, just hope it all works out for Us. And I fully agree with you when you said it's great to git away from the political tension, our two boys are 10 & 12 and as a parent's we just want the best for our children so finger's crossed.
> Liam & family


Hi Liam

Thanks for the reply. If you put your mind to it you will find a way. I have 3 brothers and 2 sisters that also moved here over the years, we were the last to move with me being the youngest. Most of us had jobs that allowed us to get a visa, one brother married an Australian and one sister had to go back to university part time and get her degree in food science and then work in an abattoir to get work experience. But it was all worth it in the end. If you go with an agent they should be able to get your skills assessed and find you a way.

Another option is to move to regional victoria where there is a skills shortage and a sponsorship scheme. Take a look at the link below and you can click on different areas to see what areas have shortages in different occupations. For example the North East has a shortage of painters amongst other things. Just another avanue to explore.

Melbourne & Regional Victoria - Live in Victoria

Good Luck


----------



## vr6 (Nov 24, 2009)

*Irish family wanting to move to Australia.*



Cavan man said:


> No problem Liam.
> Any questions fire away. Just to let you know i used an agent for my whole application so it makes it a bit easier. They tell you what to get and when to get it. It costs a bit but at least its peace of mind. They told me they would not submit my application if they thought i wouldn't get it. When you send them something they check that its ok before they submit it. My advice would be get cracking on it as soon as possible as you can see how long mine took. Any questions just ask.
> Tom.


Thanks Tom,

Tom can I ask how much it cost's to go through an agent & what way does the TRA work and how they asses Ur skills. Tom if ya don't mind could ya send me Ur e-mail address so wee can discuss this properly cheers.
Liam


----------



## vr6 (Nov 24, 2009)

*Irish family wanting to move to Australia.*



DannyCoyles said:


> Hi Liam
> 
> Thanks for the reply. If you put your mind to it you will find a way. I have 3 brothers and 2 sisters that also moved here over the years, we were the last to move with me being the youngest. Most of us had jobs that allowed us to get a visa, one brother married an Australian and one sister had to go back to university part time and get her degree in food science and then work in an abattoir to get work experience. But it was all worth it in the end. If you go with an agent they should be able to get your skills assessed and find you a way.
> 
> ...


Hi Danny,

Thanks for the reply and the link.
I think the sponsor rout would be easier,
saying that, I'll have to keep an open mind.
I'll keep ya posted Danny thanks again.
Liam


----------



## sharon& francie (Apr 27, 2010)

irish family move to oz said:


> DannyCoyles :
> I havent a clue how to pm or anything lol
> but thank you for your info. I need all i can get at the moment!
> where abouts in Ireland were you? and have you adopted well since your move?
> ...


hi were also a family in ireland who have decided to up ship and go to australia .\we have 3 kids and have gotten State sponsorhip to SA ..Great to see someone like us and the same issue


----------



## Cavan man (Aug 16, 2010)

vr6 said:


> Thanks Tom,
> 
> Tom can I ask how much it cost's to go through an agent & what way does the TRA work and how they asses Ur skills. Tom if ya don't mind could ya send me Ur e-mail address so wee can discuss this properly cheers.
> Liam


Yea its [email protected]


----------



## vr6 (Nov 24, 2009)

*Irish family wanting to move to Australia.*



sharon& francie said:


> hi were also a family in ireland who have decided to up ship and go to australia .\we have 3 kids and have gotten State sponsorhip to SA ..Great to see someone like us and the same issue


Hi Sharon & Francie,
Congrats on Ur move to Australia. What is a State sponsorship ?
And how can ya get one.
Liam & family


----------



## sharon& francie (Apr 27, 2010)

vr6 said:


> Hi Sharon & Francie,
> Congrats on Ur move to Australia. What is a State sponsorship ?
> And how can ya get one.
> Liam & family


hi Liam we got State sponsorship to SA ,we hope to go to Adelaide .My oh is a carpenter and with all the changes that are going on at the min there we had to have it for our visa application. We have to commit ourselves to South australia for two years .We are going through the process with an agent and has been very difficult.we are at the whole thing a bout a year and it will probably be another year before we go 
Sharon


----------



## illawarrior (Aug 16, 2010)

[Do you know what age they make their holy communion? 

Holy communion is usually around age 7


----------



## ButlersBallina (Sep 20, 2010)

Hello all, just wanted to introduce ourselves, we are making the big move to Perth in June next year with our 3 boys aged 5,3,1. We will be going on a 457 visa all goin to plan. We are lucky that I have a job who are sponsoring me so that takes alot of the pressure off. My husband is a carpenter so we are hoping he will find work. the last few years have been very hard here in Ireland. We are hoping the future will be brighter for us & the boys in Perth. Its nice to read the stories on here, keeps us going... Good luck to everyone, comforting to know we won't be alone..


----------



## irish family move to oz (Sep 12, 2010)

hi sabfrance:

thank you for your advice,
i would love to have a look at those sites about shipping, I was quoted 2500euro min here in Ireland plus about 800 dollars when im collecting it over!

I have lots of stuff cos we have our own home here, but if i have to sell them all and just bring what i have to I will !!


----------



## michellemarie (Apr 24, 2008)

We are an Irish family of 6, lived in sydney for about 8 yrs and had 2 kids there, then went back to ireland (wexford) 2 more children in 4yrs there, then hubbys job took us to caribbean and now back in oz. decided on Brisbane having had a few trips here when we lived in sydney I though qld was a much friendlier place (but then we were inner city in sydney) we are inner north in brisbane and we absolutely love it. I will never regret having the kids raised here and would not dream of returning to Ireland to do this either. my 15 y.o is still enjoying her 'childhood'! we chose private schooling and it is working out really well but state schooling is good. a bit like Ireland you will be better off picking the area to live in around the school you choose so get the info on school reputations some are better than others like everywhere. it is hot at xmas but the rest of the year is very good. Personally I would not chose melbourne as it is away from irish weather we try to get! would probably just ship personal stuff, the houses here dont really suit irish stuff! good excuse to go new anyway! also it is not that expensive to replace when you compare shipment prices and def not worth bringing your car! it is cheaper here than ireland but prices have gone up dramatically in the time we have been away! I really dont think it is a decision you will regret but take into account (for homesickness purposes) can family visit you and how often will you be able to travel back if needs be. we went back last xmas for 3 wks rented a car and used it twice other than the airport runs, nearly did not get to fly out due to cold ice etc! will not want to go back at xmas again but it is summer here when the kids are off school the longest! anyways, if you need any info just shout! good luck with all the plans.


----------



## irish family move to oz (Sep 12, 2010)

michellemarie said:


> We are an Irish family of 6, lived in sydney for about 8 yrs and had 2 kids there, then went back to ireland (wexford) 2 more children in 4yrs there, then hubbys job took us to caribbean and now back in oz. decided on Brisbane having had a few trips here when we lived in sydney I though qld was a much friendlier place (but then we were inner city in sydney) we are inner north in brisbane and we absolutely love it. I will never regret having the kids raised here and would not dream of returning to Ireland to do this either. my 15 y.o is still enjoying her 'childhood'! we chose private schooling and it is working out really well but state schooling is good. a bit like Ireland you will be better off picking the area to live in around the school you choose so get the info on school reputations some are better than others like everywhere. it is hot at xmas but the rest of the year is very good. Personally I would not chose melbourne as it is away from irish weather we try to get! would probably just ship personal stuff, the houses here dont really suit irish stuff! good excuse to go new anyway! also it is not that expensive to replace when you compare shipment prices and def not worth bringing your car! it is cheaper here than ireland but prices have gone up dramatically in the time we have been away! I really dont think it is a decision you will regret but take into account (for homesickness purposes) can family visit you and how often will you be able to travel back if needs be. we went back last xmas for 3 wks rented a car and used it twice other than the airport runs, nearly did not get to fly out due to cold ice etc! will not want to go back at xmas again but it is summer here when the kids are off school the longest! anyways, if you need any info just shout! good luck with all the plans.


michelle, thank you so much for your mail, its great to hear from people who have done it! I looked into the shipping of my stuff, wayyyyy to expensive, so im gonna sell it all! and we are deffo not taking our cars with us either! although i will have to ship some electricial stuff for my business, even tho im still not sure if ill continue what i do out in oz! 
Brisbane sounds lovely ! and your right, the weather in ireland, well we deffo dont want that again!
So now we are looking for a company to sponsor us on a 457 Visa. My husband is a maintenance electrician. Loves what he does, and works very hard! But he was made redundant over a yr ago and sure there is nothing here in Ireland. 
So i guess its a waiting game!, We decided to spend Christmas here in Ireland and hope to be gone in the new year!!
do keep in touch michelle, i bet you really really miss wexford 
enjoy the sun!!!


----------



## michellemarie (Apr 24, 2008)

irish family move to oz said:


> michelle, thank you so much for your mail, its great to hear from people who have done it! I looked into the shipping of my stuff, wayyyyy to expensive, so im gonna sell it all! and we are deffo not taking our cars with us either! although i will have to ship some electricial stuff for my business, even tho im still not sure if ill continue what i do out in oz!
> Brisbane sounds lovely ! and your right, the weather in ireland, well we deffo dont want that again!
> So now we are looking for a company to sponsor us on a 457 Visa. My husband is a maintenance electrician. Loves what he does, and works very hard! But he was made redundant over a yr ago and sure there is nothing here in Ireland.
> So i guess its a waiting game!, We decided to spend Christmas here in Ireland and hope to be gone in the new year!!
> ...


well it has been raining all week here at the minute and the kids are on hols..typical eh..I dont go on this site much anymore to be honest but when I saw your heading I had to respond! let me know if you want my email address for private messaging, failing that message to the same link so i get the alert..good luck with it all and enjoy your xmas in Ireland. glad you guys had some sort of summer this year! you wont regret it!

Michelle


----------



## Cavan man (Aug 16, 2010)

Hi Michelle,
Myself, my wife and our 4 year old daughter are moving to Brisbane on November 4th. My wife is also from Wexford. Just wondering what your thoughts were on a good suburb. I don't mind have to drive about 40 mins or so to CBD if thats where i was working. I am in construction. I tried researching this myself but just getting dizzy. School would be main priority and try to fit everything in around that. Would really like to know where to go first or at least be able to narrow it down to just a few areas and then try and settle in. You were talking about rain there, it rained enough in Cavan today to do a month. Place flooded. Any advice would be appreciated.

Tom.


----------



## irish family move to oz (Sep 12, 2010)

michellemarie said:


> well it has been raining all week here at the minute and the kids are on hols..typical eh..I dont go on this site much anymore to be honest but when I saw your heading I had to respond! let me know if you want my email address for private messaging, failing that message to the same link so i get the alert..good luck with it all and enjoy your xmas in Ireland. glad you guys had some sort of summer this year! you wont regret it!
> 
> Michelle


hi michelle,
yea we would love that e mail address. would be great to have you opinion on things.Our last Christmas in Ireland. Kind of makes it all a bit real now !
And we have started telling folks now too so starting to feel excited about things !! era enjoy the rain, im sure u dont get it very often?


----------



## G&TSinger (Feb 11, 2010)

*Moving to Brisbane*

Hi Tom, just saw that you are moving out to Brisbane tomorrow! We arrived here on 24th September with our 18mth old daughter from Bray in Co. Wicklow and we're living in Cleveland which is East Brisbane on the Bayside. There are so many suburbs to choose from all depending on whether or not you want to be by the sea or not and of course how much you are willing to spend on rent. If you want to get in touch when you settle in, drop me a line and we can exchange emails addresses etc. Best of luck with the move!
Tina


----------



## philanddeb (Mar 8, 2010)

good luck with the move to Aus. We have been here 7 weeks now after two previous visits. Its too early to say whether it was the best or worst thing we have done but we are determined to make the best of it. Emotions have gone through a rollercoaster ( or bipolar) ride. One minute we are fine the next quite down. From what other expats here say this is normal and can take a while before you feel settled. Not saying everyone will go through what we have but thats just our experience so far, I am sure it will get better.

Everyone has been extremely friendly to us ( aussies and expats allike) and have helped ease the above emotional nashing of teeth by inviting us over for BBQ's, coffee and just generally being great people.

Word of warning, we have found that its quite expensive where we live ( Melbourne) in comparison to the UK (Sleepy Kent). Cars seem to cost more when you do a comparison using the current exchange rate, and food seems to be quite pricey. Houses where we are are expensive ( but there are cheaper areas) as are rents. Melbourne seems to have a housing shortage at the moment so its a sellers /landlords market right now.

On the plus side, petrol is relatively cheap ( about 75p a litre) and cos they drive so slow over here and stick rigidly to the limits( speed cameras and traffic cops are worse than the UK) cars are quite fuel efficient ( even the big v6's and v8's arent too bad)

If I had one piece of advice its this, whatever you budget for moving over here and setting up, add at least a third more (we have been caught out). The pound is very weak against the dollar right now ( 1.60 to the pound) when compared to 2.45 to the pound 3-4 yrs ago), so your money will not go as far.

however, if/when you make it over here, well done to you, you will have joined an exclusive club that actually walked the walk rather than talked the talk and you should be applauded .

Good luck


----------



## sheclisamtriimi (Nov 6, 2010)

Hi all, we are new to all this. Just starting the journey and hoping to be in oz by next year. Things here in Ireland getting tooo tight and hard and with a budget coming up that we are all fearful of its time to out if you can. It is something me and my hubby always thought of but with every milestone it passed us by. We now have 3 kids 6yrs, 3yrs and 18mths. If we dont do it now we wont and the future looks bleak for us not to mind our children. We are both prob considered lucky ones here as we both still working but paycuts and levies to date have made things very tight. 
We had been in contact with a company called AMVL in Clane Co Kildare who carry out the process for you if you are eligible to emigrate, so we have just re submitted our cv`s to them to see what options are there for us. We hope to go Adelaide as we have friends there who will help us with accomodation etc initially when we hopefully get there.
The whole thing is scary but exciting also. 
Any advice would be much appreciated from those much more experienced than us


----------



## sheclisamtriimi (Nov 6, 2010)

sharon& francie said:


> hi Liam we got State sponsorship to SA ,we hope to go to Adelaide .My oh is a carpenter and with all the changes that are going on at the min there we had to have it for our visa application. We have to commit ourselves to South australia for two years .We are going through the process with an agent and has been very difficult.we are at the whole thing a bout a year and it will probably be another year before we go
> Sharon


We are hoping to get a state sponsorship to adelaide sa, only starting the process now. What agent are you with? What seems to be causing the probs? I was hoping it would take a year max


----------



## irish family move to oz (Sep 12, 2010)

hi guys,

what a few days im after having !! but i know it will be worth it in the end ha!
anyway my people im dealing with are called, skill shortage solutions and are based in Cork City, the guys name is Jason. and i have to say , i can call him up anytime of the say and the will answer my call straight away and deal with whatever i have on my mind !!! we have now decided to hold tight and go together as my husbands employer has sponsored us all to go out together! I cant believe how lucky we are really. Im now planning to leave my may 2011 and it wont come fast enough!
Adelaide is where we will be heading to and we are very excited. our two children are also looking forward to the move, aged 6 and 2. 
now all we have to do is make sure my husband has his ARTC and next week we are getting our chest x rays done ! im sure the kids will enjoy that one !!
Ireland has come to a stop in regard to families trying to carry on with life. The next budget will tell a lot ! Best of luck on your journey and keep in touch!


----------



## vr6 (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi all,

At long last I have found someone who has been kind enough to sponsor me as a painter & decorator in Perth Australia. The guy has sponsored someone before so he knows what he's doing. I'm a little confused on how the hole sponsor thing works. Can anyone point me in the right direction and where I should start, thanks.

Liam


----------



## irish family move to oz (Sep 12, 2010)

vr6 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> At long last I have found someone who has been kind enough to sponsor me as a painter & decorator in Perth Australia. The guy has sponsored someone before so he knows what he's doing. I'm a little confused on how the hole sponsor thing works. Can anyone point me in the right direction and where I should start, thanks.
> 
> Liam


Hiya Liam,
we too are in the same boat ! My husband has been offered the sponsorship for our family too. He is a Maintenance Electrician. Ours is being taken care of by Skill Shortage Solutions here in Cork. I do know the Company pays for the Visas, and they can take up to 12 weeks to process providing everything is ok. Let me know how you get on, i would love to keep contact and see how we are both doing !


----------



## vr6 (Nov 24, 2009)

irish family move to oz said:


> Hiya Liam,
> we too are in the same boat ! My husband has been offered the sponsorship for our family too. He is a Maintenance Electrician. Ours is being taken care of by Skill Shortage Solutions here in Cork. I do know the Company pays for the Visas, and they can take up to 12 weeks to process providing everything is ok. Let me know how you get on, i would love to keep contact and see how we are both doing !


Good stuff, where abouts in Australia are ya's going ?
Liam


----------



## irish family move to oz (Sep 12, 2010)

vr6 said:


> Good stuff, where abouts in Australia are ya's going ?
> Liam


we are off to Adelaide First for his training and them moved to his full time position
but we dont know where that will be just yet ! how about u?


----------



## vr6 (Nov 24, 2009)

Adelaide is meant to be a really good place to live and it's spotless, like most place's in Australia I suppose. I know a family who moved to Adelaide, and they love it they've been there 3 years now. If all goes to plan, We're off to a place called Gosnells in Perth.


----------



## irish family move to oz (Sep 12, 2010)

vr6 said:


> Adelaide is meant to be a really good place to live and it's spotless, like most place's in Australia I suppose. I know a family who moved to Adelaide, and they love it they've been there 3 years now. If all goes to plan, We're off to a place called Gosnells in Perth.


so what stages are you at? have u processed ur sponsorship application yet? we cant for about 6-7 weeks until my husbands ARTC comes through! then it will be another 6-7 weeks for the visa. we hope to be out of here by may


----------



## vr6 (Nov 24, 2009)

Irish family move to oz said:


> so what stages are you at? have u processed Ur sponsorship application yet? we cant for about 6-7 weeks until my husbands ARTC comes through! then it will be another 6-7 weeks for the visa. we hope to be out of here by may


Happy day's, we're at the very beginning, and I have to wait until my potential employer applies to sponsor me. What is ARTC ?


----------



## irish family move to oz (Sep 12, 2010)

vr6 said:


> Happy day's, we're at the very beginning, and I have to wait until my potential employer applies to sponsor me. What is ARTC ?


its for an electrician for him to work in oz, like a skilled document? 
looking forward to hearing how you get on 
hopefuly we will be out of here soon !lane:


----------



## vr6 (Nov 24, 2009)

irish family move to oz said:


> its for an electrician for him to work in oz, like a skilled document?
> looking forward to hearing how you get on
> hopefully we will be out of here soon !lane:


Let's hope so, Ur husband's getting sponsored to, isn't he.lane:


----------



## irish family move to oz (Sep 12, 2010)

vr6 said:


> Let's hope so, Ur husband's getting sponsored to, isn't he.lane:


he is yes, thank god, it wont happen fast enough, we are packing an all!
you know you can go to Australia on a whv first to sort out schools etc while ur employer has the visa application out through?


----------



## vr6 (Nov 24, 2009)

irish family move to oz said:


> he is yes, thank god, it wont happen fast enough, we are packing an all!
> you know you can go to Australia on a whv first to sort out schools etc while ur employer has the visa application out through?


Lol, yous must be as keen as us to get out of here. No I didn't know ya could do that, good to know. Way does Ur husband have to do that test thing ? I'm a painter. Will I have to do a test to ?


----------



## irish family move to oz (Sep 12, 2010)

vr6 said:


> Lol, yous must be as keen as us to get out of here. No I didn't know ya could do that, good to know. Way does Ur husband have to do that test thing ? I'm a painter. Will I have to do a test to ?


i dont think so?i only know cos we are doing our application through an agency called skill shortage solutions, you should contact them, they are fantastic and great prices etc. they could give u excellent advice.


----------



## vr6 (Nov 24, 2009)

irish family move to oz said:


> i dont think so?i only know cos we are doing our application through an agency called skill shortage solutions, you should contact them, they are fantastic and great prices etc. they could give u excellent advice.


Yeah I was on the phone with them on Friday, they don't seem to be like Ur usual agency's who charge an arm an a leg, and they give me some sound advice.


----------



## Avs (Jul 23, 2010)

irish family move to oz said:


> i dont think so?i only know cos we are doing our application through an agency called skill shortage solutions, you should contact them, they are fantastic and great prices etc. they could give u excellent advice.


Hi sorry to jump in here My partner has been in contact with skills shortage solutions and the guy is putting him forward for plumbing jobs in melbouren. Did it take long for you to get job offer? 
Wen are you'se heading off?

Would love any advice please seing as we are both going through the same company

av's
:clap2:


----------



## vr6 (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi there, I'm not sure what way it works for Ur husband, but a guy I know in Australia is sponsoring me and giving me a job. I think the two work different. Hopefully if all goes well, we'll be down under in the next 10 months. Hope it all works out for ya's.


----------



## Notsosure (Dec 9, 2010)

I i


----------



## irish family move to oz (Sep 12, 2010)

Avs said:


> Hi sorry to jump in here My partner has been in contact with skills shortage solutions and the guy is putting him forward for plumbing jobs in melbouren. Did it take long for you to get job offer?
> Wen are you'se heading off?
> 
> Would love any advice please seing as we are both going through the same company
> ...


Hi !

oh thats great news!
i found Kills Shortage Solutions so so helpful and very positive about what they do. The ensure you get everything ur looking for !!!
My hubby is off now in 4 weeks, and me and the 2 kids will follow out in July ! We are heading to Queensland, a place called Townsville. Very excited about our move! It doesnt take long at all, its all about weather you have your funds available to do everything, once they are in its only a matter of months!!! Stay in touch, would love to hear your story !

Stephanie


----------



## irish family move to oz (Sep 12, 2010)

vr6 said:


> Hi there, I'm not sure what way it works for Ur husband, but a guy I know in Australia is sponsoring me and giving me a job. I think the two work different. Hopefully if all goes well, we'll be down under in the next 10 months. Hope it all works out for ya's.


thank you ! delighted for you ! stay in touch! never know we cud be neighbours soon !!!

steph


----------



## andkel (Jan 27, 2011)

I too am from Ireland and want to make a move to OZ. I have been looking for jobs that offer relocation packages and am waiting for replies at present. If it's not too nosey can I ask how your husband got his job offer?? I don't know how to go about starting the process but at least have had house valued LOL...any help would be great!!


----------



## SJD (Jan 27, 2011)

*Work sponsor*

hi,

Just read that your meeting a work sponsor .... Howbdid you manage to arrange that? Good luck with everything 



irish family move to oz said:


> :cheer2:Hi guys,
> 
> we have wanted to move to Australia for the last 4 years but we kept putting it off. Now we have decided to are going! So we are meeting a work sponsor on wed night and will be getting a lot of info about what kind of visa etc. We are only just starting our journey and i will post as much as i can for you all to read !
> So today im on google searching for info on schools, as we have 2 children. age 2 & 6. I will post more info on thursday as soon as i have the meeting. Im really looking forward to it now. I know I wont be moving from Ireland until next summer at least but the excitement of our new journey has begun.
> ...


----------



## vr6 (Nov 24, 2009)

andkel said:


> I too am from Ireland and want to make a move to OZ. I have been looking for jobs that offer relocation packages and am waiting for replies at present. If it's not too nosey can I ask how your husband got his job offer?? I don't know how to go about starting the process but at least have had house valued LOL...any help would be great!!


Hi, I am the husband lol, I know a guy who lives in Australia, and it's his friend who's offering me the sponsorship, so finger's crossed we'll be down under some time in the summer. But what ya can do is e-mail company's and just send them a cv an ask them would they be able to help sponsor ya to move down under. Make sure Ur trade is on the skill's on demand list. Well good luck I hope it all works out for ya's.


----------



## andkel (Jan 27, 2011)

Have been in touch with Skills Shortage but not sure if my skills qualify..have sent CV to quite a few companies advertising that they are offering relocation package, need a bit of patience on replies.
Good luck with your move!


----------



## jdiz (Sep 14, 2010)

Cavan man said:


> Hi Liam
> I was like yourself with no papers, but i applied for a skilled work visa and all i had to do was have x amount of work experience. 5 years i think. Letters from employers. The TRA in Australia approved it and that was the hardest part except for the waiting. Applied in December 07 and got visa 2 weeks ago. Going to Brisbane 1st week in Nov. Any questions dont be afraid to ask. I am married with 4 year old daughter if it make any difference.


hey cavan man, i am newish on here & am exploring the move with my boyfriend who is a carpenter - i dont know yet if a skilled visa will work for us or not but do you think there is anyone worth contacting about sponsorship - he has his papers etc but we are finding it hard to find a sponsor from here....anyone have any ideas?


----------



## samantha marie (Feb 15, 2011)

irish family move to oz said:


> :cheer2:Hi guys,
> 
> we have wanted to move to Australia for the last 4 years but we kept putting it off. Now we have decided to are going! So we are meeting a work sponsor on wed night and will be getting a lot of info about what kind of visa etc. We are only just starting our journey and i will post as much as i can for you all to read !
> So today im on google searching for info on schools, as we have 2 children. age 2 & 6. I will post more info on thursday as soon as i have the meeting. Im really looking forward to it now. I know I wont be moving from Ireland until next summer at least but the excitement of our new journey has begun.
> ...


----------



## shackcasscarr (Feb 15, 2011)

*shackcasscarr*

hi anyone can help would be great... im 45 ran a small construction paving co for 13 years myself and my partner of 40 with our 2 kids of 6 and 10 want to move to oz .. but i have no papers my trade comes under stonemason in oz ? is anyone in similar circumstances ? would love to hear from you ... im told the best way for me is employer nomination scheme..but its hard to find a sponser ? my son of 29 is an australion resident if thats any help ....


----------



## irish family move to oz (Sep 12, 2010)

samantha marie said:


> irish family move to oz said:
> 
> 
> > :cheer2:Hi guys,
> ...


----------



## Vikky&Matt (Feb 13, 2011)

shackcasscarr said:


> hi anyone can help would be great... im 45 ran a small construction paving co for 13 years myself and my partner of 40 with our 2 kids of 6 and 10 want to move to oz .. but i have no papers my trade comes under stonemason in oz ? is anyone in similar circumstances ? would love to hear from you ... im told the best way for me is employer nomination scheme..but its hard to find a sponser ? my son of 29 is an australion resident if thats any help ....


Hi,

There is currently a ban on family sponsorship but its meant to be lifted later this year, so hang in there. Me and my Fiance are in the same boat waiting for the lift but we are under 31 so can go on the WHV first, which we are planning to do. once the ban is lifted our agent assures us its a piece of cake after that!!
Vikky


----------



## shackcasscarr (Feb 15, 2011)

*shackcasscarr*



Vikky&Matt said:


> Hi,
> 
> There is currently a ban on family sponsorship but its meant to be lifted later this year, so hang in there. Me and my Fiance are in the same boat waiting for the lift but we are under 31 so can go on the WHV first, which we are planning to do. once the ban is lifted our agent assures us its a piece of cake after that!!
> Vikky


 thanks vicky .... hope yer right;


----------



## Vikky&Matt (Feb 13, 2011)

shackcasscarr said:


> thanks vicky .... hope yer right;


So Do I.... a lot is hanging on it!!!


----------



## ruthie40 (Feb 6, 2011)

hey all pretty much in de same boat..hubby jus sent off all his paper work to vet-assess in melbourne,filling out visa application now while waiting to hear wen he has to do his tecnical interview via skype!! we are heading for adelaide!


----------



## Vikky&Matt (Feb 13, 2011)

ruthie40 said:


> hey all pretty much in de same boat..hubby jus sent off all his paper work to vet-assess in melbourne,filling out visa application now while waiting to hear wen he has to do his tecnical interview via skype!! we are heading for adelaide!


Best of luck to ye Ruth, Hope ye make it there soon


----------



## shackcasscarr (Feb 15, 2011)

*ruth*



Vikky&Matt said:


> Best of luck to ye Ruth, Hope ye make it there soon


yeah good luck hope all goes well


----------



## shackcasscarr (Feb 15, 2011)

good luck to ya ruth


----------



## ruthie40 (Feb 6, 2011)

think its a lot of luck.....lol....first part of paper-work to melbourne sent by dhl courier!!!Now waitin on new passports to come back so i can start on-line visa application,so stressed cos we havent got time on our side....jesus this is de most stressful thing ive ever done!!!!


----------



## Stoneman (Feb 13, 2009)

shackcasscarr said:


> hi anyone can help would be great... im 45 ran a small construction paving co for 13 years myself and my partner of 40 with our 2 kids of 6 and 10 want to move to oz .. but i have no papers my trade comes under stonemason in oz ? is anyone in similar circumstances ? would love to hear from you ... im told the best way for me is employer nomination scheme..but its hard to find a sponser ? my son of 29 is an australion resident if thats any help ....


sorry got this messed up all new to me


----------



## Stoneman (Feb 13, 2009)

shackcasscarr said:


> hi anyone can help would be great... im 45 ran a small construction paving co for 13 years myself and my partner of 40 with our 2 kids of 6 and 10 want to move to oz .. but i have no papers my trade comes under stonemason in oz ? is anyone in similar circumstances ? would love to hear from you ... im told the best way for me is employer nomination scheme..but its hard to find a sponser ? my son of 29 is an australion resident if thats any help ....


Hi shackcasscarr

I'm a stonemason too and have no papers, its been a nightmare trying to see if we could get papers. Was in touch with FAS and they have said that stonemasonry is not a designated trade so can't get papers based on recognition of prior learning - to get a national craft certificate this way you have to sit the last exams - in a nutshell they have no exam for stonemasons to sit and if they did they have no one to assess it. 

You could try and get a Australian trade certificate (AQF Cert III) for stonemasonry so that you can then apply to TRA for skills recognition with this Australian trade certificate. Someone on here directed me to Commonwealth Emigration - emigration services, advice, emigration specialist, uk, ireland, emigrate, emigrating to australia, emigrate to new zealand, canada, usa, uk, immigration advice, specialists, process, help, ian marshall and they think they can help us out getting Oz papers for stonemasonry. Do a searh for stoneman posts and you'll see the thread. 

If you have papers then maybe your son can sponsor you as stonemason is on the SOL ?

Let us know how you get on and we'll keep you updated


----------



## Stoneman (Feb 13, 2009)

*AQF Cert III assessment for Stonemasons*



shackcasscarr said:


> hi anyone can help would be great... im 45 ran a small construction paving co for 13 years myself and my partner of 40 with our 2 kids of 6 and 10 want to move to oz .. but i have no papers my trade comes under stonemason in oz ? is anyone in similar circumstances ? would love to hear from you ... im told the best way for me is employer nomination scheme..but its hard to find a sponser ? my son of 29 is an australion resident if thats any help ....


Hi just to let you know that we found someone that will assess you. They have a guy based 25mins outside dublin that can do the assessment for the AQF Cert III.

they are;
ACTS/ Tradesrecognition 

Jonathan Harris
Operations Manager UK & Ireland

Mobile: +44 (0) 7975681641
Email: [email protected]

He said he is available up to about 9.30 in the evenings.

It very expensive, over 3000euro he said he could have the papers all sorted fairly quickly as he said that you would need to have visa app in 8 weeks before the 1 July changes in the points system.

Nice fella the wife spoke to him for half an hour this afternoon and he wasn't pushy or anything for you to do the assessment as he said it himself it was a lot of money to spend if you weren't going to go. Has only ever assessed 4 stonemasons, he said thats because there a rare breed and not because we aren't in demand.

He is emailing me some forms to look at and a questionare to fill in, will let you know how I get on.

Forgot to tell you we were told by two agents that we couldn't get empolyer sponsorship without trade papers as they have to go to the TRA to get your skills assessed too.


----------



## shackcasscarr (Feb 15, 2011)

thanks stoneman im gonna ring him tmorro ...bit expensive but maybe worth it to get the papers where outside dublin is he im in carlow...


----------



## emrixy (May 17, 2009)

*Hi*



vr6 said:


> Thanks very much, we hope so to & I hope the planes you have in Ur head work out,
> and are better than ya's expected fingers crossed.
> Liam


Did u manage to get over to aus? Where did u end up?


----------



## rae2 (May 18, 2011)

hi there myself hubby and 3 children have just submitted our visa this week under the ens visa to move to adelaide . we are from dublin and started this last november, its exciting and scary at the same time and stress levels are at an all time high but will be worth it in the end i hope how are you getting on


----------



## emrixy (May 17, 2009)

*Hi*

What is an ens visa? 
We heard last month that we've been accepted but I'm about have another baby so they want us to wait for the birth so the baby will automatically be on our visa"" !! Hate the waiting!!! 
We applied for 175 gsm visa so been a year waiting.
Is it a sponsorship your going on? We were wondering if you were going to Queensland . . As would have met up if you had been! 
You'll love it . . We lived in Sydney for 4 years until 2008 .. Came home and regretted it. . Best country in the world!!! 


QUOTE=rae2;523558]hi there myself hubby and 3 children have just submitted our visa this week under the ens visa to move to adelaide . we are from dublin and started this last november, its exciting and scary at the same time and stress levels are at an all time high but will be worth it in the end i hope how are you getting on[/QUOTE]


----------



## rae2 (May 18, 2011)

emrixy said:


> What is an ens visa?
> We heard last month that we've been accepted but I'm about have another baby so they want us to wait for the birth so the baby will automatically be on our visa"" !! Hate the waiting!!!
> We applied for 175 gsm visa so been a year waiting.
> Is it a sponsorship your going on? We were wondering if you were going to Queensland . . As would have met up if you had been!
> ...


[/QUOTE]

hi we are going on an employer sponsership visa to adelaide just got told it could be another three or four months waiting soooo stressful just want to get going when are you due your baby


----------



## emrixy (May 17, 2009)

Don't worry will fly by!!! We're just desperately trying to save money now so we don't have to worry too much when we get over there.
If you want a really good site to look at with flats for rent.. Cars to buy... Second hand furniture for sale etc.. Then lots of Aussies put there things on Free Local Classifieds Ads from all over Australia - Gumtree, and go to adelaide site ... Lots of expats put there things on there to when they leave so you get heaps of bargains. And will give you a good idea of prices. And for flats to rent go to www.domain.com.au ... Can search all of area you want and will tell you how far from the schools , shopping malls etc you are. 
Baby is due august so 11 weeks and 5 days and counting left till we can do anything else. Are you selling your house etc before you go?

hi we are going on an employer sponsership visa to adelaide just got told it could be another three or four months waiting soooo stressful just want to get going when are you due your baby[/QUOTE]


----------



## emrixy (May 17, 2009)

*Re: move to aus*

Don't worry will fly by!!! We're just desperately trying to save money now so we don't have to worry too much when we get over there.
If you want a really good site to look at with flats for rent.. Cars to buy... Second hand furniture for sale etc.. Then lots of Aussies put there things on Free Local Classifieds Ads from all over Australia - Gumtree, and go to adelaide site ... Lots of expats put there things on there to when they leave so you get heaps of bargains. And will give you a good idea of prices. And for flats to rent go to www.domain.com.au ... Can search all of area you want and will tell you how far from the schools , shopping malls etc you are. 
Baby is due august so 11 weeks and 5 days and counting left till we can do anything else. Are you selling your house etc before you go?

hi we are going on an employer sponsership visa to adelaide just got told it could be another three or four months waiting soooo stressful just want to get going when are you due your baby[/QUOTE]


----------



## racheyadz (May 25, 2011)

Hi I have been living in Australia for three years now, im originally from Wales, uk so i do understand the reasons you are moving. Our situations are very different as i came here with my partner but i agree that bringing children up here is definately the best thing to do. They will experience so many more opportunities here than in the uk, there are more activities to participate in, more choice of private schools, pupils are encouraged more to follow the path correct for them wherever it may lead as teachers are more open minded, different nationalities, different food dishes, Most importantly the WEATHER ha and So much more....
Destination - very important as you wouldnt want to settle and find that its not right for you. i have only lived in Brisbane/gold coast, Sydney and Melbourne but where ever you go you will find a lot of irish to make you feel at home! they even celebrate paddys day here!! 
I would suggest Brisbane/gold coast as a better choice for all year around. Brisbane/gold coast does get very humid but after a while you will get used to it. Probably on average gets to 30 or so in summer, syndey/melbourne would be higher, melbourne with no humidity and sydney does get quite humid but in the winter it does get cold. Im in melbourne now and its ten degrees today and still getting colder. Yes this temperature is fine to deal with and not as cold as Ireland gets but for me coming from a wet/cold country i dont want to move the other side of the world and be cold!!! Brisbane is lot more laid back out of the three, the pace is slower and the people are more friendly although Melbourne is more fast paced it is a very good city for socialising, always little cafes/restuarants etc open with a great atmosphere which is what brisbane is lacking i think. Other places in Australia are great too but nearer to these cities would be best for schooling, sydney is also great but is quite expensive.
any questions at all, ask away. I came here on a sponsored visa too. happy to help


----------



## mark murt (Jul 13, 2011)

irish family move to oz said:


> :cheer2:Hi guys,
> 
> we have wanted to move to Australia for the last 4 years but we kept putting it off. Now we have decided to are going! So we are meeting a work sponsor on wed night and will be getting a lot of info about what kind of visa etc. We are only just starting our journey and i will post as much as i can for you all to read !
> So today im on google searching for info on schools, as we have 2 children. age 2 & 6. I will post more info on thursday as soon as i have the meeting. Im really looking forward to it now. I know I wont be moving from Ireland until next summer at least but the excitement of our new journey has begun.
> ...


Hi Guys;

Im Irish too and am moving to australia i have a sponsor and submitted my visa info to them they are orginising it all for me ive signed work contracts and just waiting on a reply fron the migration agency.Im a bit scepticle i havnt heard fron the company in 2 weeks im sure all is ok just anxios because i really want this move do you think an Australian company would want all my detais ive spoke with the migration company and they say its been looked at by them before they submit it to diac its hardly not going to happen any advice hope you get yours .lane:lane:


----------



## mark murt (Jul 13, 2011)

I have been offeres a sponsership visa by an australian company we signed contracts they are looking after all my visa and trade recognition courses ive sent on all info and spoke to visa people.THE VISA COMPANY ARE CURRENTLY PREPARING MY APPLICATION FOR THE DIAC is my chances good and will i get this visa.


----------



## emrixy (May 17, 2009)

As long as you don't have any criminal convictions, you ve pasted your health tests and your occupation is wanted then there s no reason why not. My partner is Irish and he was sponsored when we where last there . Can take a bit to get everything sorted .


----------



## irish family move to oz (Sep 12, 2010)

mark murt said:


> Hi Guys;
> 
> Im Irish too and am moving to australia i have a sponsor and submitted my visa info to them they are orginising it all for me ive signed work contracts and just waiting on a reply fron the migration agency.Im a bit scepticle i havnt heard fron the company in 2 weeks im sure all is ok just anxios because i really want this move do you think an Australian company would want all my detais ive spoke with the migration company and they say its been looked at by them before they submit it to diac its hardly not going to happen any advice hope you get yours .lane:lane:


mark how are ya? hope it all goes to plan for you. just to let you know we were the same, waiting and waiting ! The Ozzies are very laid back and take their time doing everything !! my hubby was delayed 3 months ! but his there now so thats all that matters !!! anyhow who are you doing your visa etc with?? steph x


----------



## lazybones1978 (Jul 14, 2011)

irish family move to oz said:


> :cheer2:Hi guys,
> 
> we have wanted to move to Australia for the last 4 years but we kept putting it off. Now we have decided to are going! So we are meeting a work sponsor on wed night and will be getting a lot of info about what kind of visa etc. We are only just starting our journey and i will post as much as i can for you all to read !
> So today im on google searching for info on schools, as we have 2 children. age 2 & 6. I will post more info on thursday as soon as i have the meeting. Im really looking forward to it now. I know I wont be moving from Ireland until next summer at least but the excitement of our new journey has begun.
> ...


hi!!
i'm here in ireland as well and i'm moving to perth,still waiting for my nomination to have my 457 visa processed..
it's really getting difficult here day by day..,i've been working here since 2005,glad to be here and the scenery!!!


----------



## rae2 (May 18, 2011)

lazybones1978 said:


> hi!!
> i'm here in ireland as well and i'm moving to perth,still waiting for my nomination to have my 457 visa processed..
> it's really getting difficult here day by day..,i've been working here since 2005,glad to be here and the scenery!!!


Hi we got offered sponsership on a 457 visa last october, nearing the end now we hope just waiting on visa to be approved migration agent said be any day now, fingers crossed. It has been the most stressful year of our lives but know it will be worth it . have four kids the eldest is staying behind to finish her apprentice but the other three are looking forward to it.We are off to adelaide and all I can say is stick with it, take a day off every week from talking about and do something fun helps relieve the stress. good luck all


----------



## DannyCoyles (Feb 22, 2010)

There is a Facebook group called "Irish Families in Melbourne" that may be of interest to some of you.



Regards



Danny


----------



## Kat326 (Sep 27, 2011)

DannyCoyles said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> I apologies if I repeat any info you have read before but this is our story.
> ...


Liked reading your post - we have now decided after putting Australia on the back burner because our eldest Michael said he would not come with us are now going to apply. Our kids go to a Catholic school here in the UK (my parents are Irish) and I thought I would prefer them to carry on with that in Australia. I still have an awful lot to read up on etc coz other half is purely focussed on moving to Australia and getting a job _ he is a project manage with a masters in mechanical engineering.. Thing is the 2 kids that will definitely be coming with us are 14 and 12 Y10 and 8 - is it usual in Australia as in Ireland for them to stay on in school until they are 18 as opposed the UK where most drop out at 16 and I don't mind paying at all for a Catholic school if it is the same here in the UK where basically they seem to be more focussed and stricter. At the moment here we pay nothing to send our kids to Catholic schools. Also if we were now accepted and hopefully move in the next 12 months what are the chances of my youngest two being accepted? Sorry it is a bit random but we have decided now or never and time is pressing for us. Its not a good time for the kids in their education to be moving them but we are half doing it for them as much as us as the UK and indeed Ireland don't seem to be offering much workwise and we are hoping that once we move our eldest will wish to join us. Regards Katrina


----------



## shafitz (Oct 3, 2011)

hello! i also have decided that we would like to move to australia for work. my husband is skilled but does not have papers so hes has to go to australia to take rpl assessment to get papers. after that he needs to secure a sponsor. its a paperwork nightmare but i am hoping it will pay off in the end! i also have a 6year old for communion next may. i was told by the priest that they offer communion anytime during may for children and that they can even do it during mass time. the idea is to take pressure off parents financially, you probably have witnessed the competition that goes on, hair , big dress limo, tan! crazy! can i ask if you are using an agency to help with the paperwork? there seems to be varied opinions on using them. i thought they might be handy as i am hopeless with paperwork!


----------



## Stoneman (Feb 13, 2009)

shafitz said:


> hello! i also have decided that we would like to move to australia for work. my husband is skilled but does not have papers so hes has to go to australia to take rpl assessment to get papers. after that he needs to secure a sponsor. its a paperwork nightmare but i am hoping it will pay off in the end! i also have a 6year old for communion next may. i was told by the priest that they offer communion anytime during may for children and that they can even do it during mass time. the idea is to take pressure off parents financially, you probably have witnessed the competition that goes on, hair , big dress limo, tan! crazy! can i ask if you are using an agency to help with the paperwork? there seems to be varied opinions on using them. i thought they might be handy as i am hopeless with paperwork!


If you don't mind me asking, what does your husband do that he has to go to australia to get papers. There are companies in the UK that will assess your trade here in Ireland and get you australian papers. I am a stonemason and had no papers but got an AQF through a company in the UK, someone came to my job and assessed me and I had to send lots of photo evidence. it all passed the TRA

I also used an agency in Johnstown Naas we had a consultation for 95 euro and she basically told me what to fill in for the TRA, how to do my CV, references etc great help but we did all the paperwork ourselves. Also helped with the ielts exam.

They will do it all for you at half the cost of what some agencies charge and they will tell you out straight if they think you won't get a visa rather than taking your money.


----------



## shafitz (Oct 3, 2011)

hi my husband is a blocklayer! i have been in contact with fas,unions etc and i was basically told that he should have got his papers years ago and that there is no assessment procedure for anything like that! the test in australia is $3400! and that is just the test, i have been on here all day searching and came across people in uk that have got papers in uk. what is the name of the agency in naas? also where did u go in the uk to get your paper?


----------



## Stoneman (Feb 13, 2009)

shafitz said:


> hi my husband is a blocklayer! i have been in contact with fas,unions etc and i was basically told that he should have got his papers years ago and that there is no assessment procedure for anything like that! the test in australia is $3400! and that is just the test, i have been on here all day searching and came across people in uk that have got papers in uk. what is the name of the agency in naas? also where did u go in the uk to get your paper?


Sorry for not getting back to you last night, hands full with the kids. I was the same about going to FAS, they waste a whole year telling me that I could get recogition of prior learning, did a porfolio and all. 

Not sure if I can attach things but this is the application they sent me to fill in and Brick and Stonelayer is on it and I assume your hubby could apply under that. 

I was told "Stonemasonry was never a designated trade so unfortunately it will not be possible for FAS process an application for a National Craft Certificate" AFTER A YEAR!!

In the end I got an AQF through this company ACTS, really good guy very helpfull, it cost £2650 which is very pricey, but they were the only guys who did Stonemasons

Jonathan Harris
Mobile: +44 (0) 7975681641
Email: [email protected]

There is another place called australia skill assessments they have a place in the UK +44 (0)1582 760809 so they might do Brickys, they are suppose to be cheaper.

The agent I used was

Australian Visa Specialists
Johnstown Business Centre
Johnstown House, Naas, Co Kildare
Phone: 045 844232 // 087 9187773
Email: [email protected] 

if you PM your email address I can get the missus to forward on the email from her with the break down of prices.

My misses did the paperwork and hounded everyone about getting papers for me.

Let me know if you need anything else happy to help.


----------



## shafitz (Oct 3, 2011)

thanks a million for the info  i am going to contact liz about the visa process and hopefully we can sort it! i found a centre in uk doin the bricklaying assessment for australia, they do tests every few fonths but it is still $3500. we went to the working abroad expo in the rds on saturday and got loads of info. we got info about the assessment there but i was under the impression that my husband had to go to australia to be assessed, so was my husband!! got an email from them this morning clearing it all up, he can sit it in dublin before xmas and have his papers issued the same day once he passes (fingers crossed!). so now i feel like we are getting somewhere, the course is still $3250 but i really think it is worth it, he will never get a qualification or enough work here that will pay our mortgage etc. i am qualified but not on the skills list accepted for visa application so when we get there i will have to try qualify in australia , will worry about that later though. i will pm you my email and thank you so much again!


----------



## newbie283 (Feb 12, 2013)

irish family move to oz said:


> :cheer2:Hi guys,
> 
> we have wanted to move to Australia for the last 4 years but we kept putting it off. Now we have decided to are going! So we are meeting a work sponsor on wed night and will be getting a lot of info about what kind of visa etc. We are only just starting our journey and i will post as much as i can for you all to read !
> So today im on google searching for info on schools, as we have 2 children. age 2 & 6. I will post more info on thursday as soon as i have the meeting. Im really looking forward to it now. I know I wont be moving from Ireland until next summer at least but the excitement of our new journey has begun.
> ...


Hi, we to are considering the move to Australia we also have 3 children and we were wondering did you make the move and how has it been


----------

